# Neu registrieren lassen?



## rut49 (18. Jan. 2008)

,liebe Mod´s!
Heute ist es mir schon zum 2.Mal ( innerhalb 1 Woche) passiert, daß ich mich neu registrieren lassen mußte, bzw. neu anmelden mußte. Sonst lief es immer ganz problemlos, und ich verstehe nicht, warum ich jetzt diese Schwierigkeiten habe. Oder hat es etwas mit dem Serverumzug zu tun? 
Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem verregneten Lipperland Regina


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neu registrieren lassen?*

Hallo Regina.

Schau mal bitte hier.
Versuch das von mir Geschriebene umzusetzen. 
Solltest Du damit nicht klar kommen, können wir gern auch per PN "weiterwursteln" bis es wieder geht.


----------



## rut49 (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neu registrieren lassen?*

Hallo, Annett!

Schön, daß immer einer von Euch für uns da ist. Danke, für den Hinweis!
Werd´s so probieren und dann einfach abwarten! Ansonsten meld´ ich mich, und wir "wursteln" weiter.
Schönes Wochenende Regina


----------



## klein (24. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neu registrieren lassen?*

klein ,habe noch keine mail erhalten 

Edit by Dr.J: Email entfernt. Bitte keine Email-Adressen offen posten, es sei denn jemand möchte bewusst Spam-Mails in seinem Postfach.


----------



## Dr.J (24. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neu registrieren lassen?*

Hallo Klein,

hast du schon mal in deinem Spam-Ordner nachgesehen?


----------

